

Yadig.com is valuable for general users and businesses alike. - Haji
http://www.yadig.com
Yadig.com is a globally crowdsourced, opinion based website fused with social networking that helps you find the best (and worst) places near you and allows you to read and write real-time reviews on places, while staying connected to your friends like you do on a social network.
======
JohnnyHack
Its looks like a nice idea, i like it.

